# Jethro rocks on!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Impressing everyone that he meets. The local "town" is having their 2nd Annual Pet Wellness day where they have a few booths set up at the local park. I took Jethro down for a bit this AM and he was awesome. Social with people and other dogs sucking attention from all. Everyone loves him and he received numerous comments on looks, manners and behavior with both humans and dogs. He met TONS of other dogs. He got to hang with several mix breeds as well as Bernese Mtn Dogs, Rottweiler, a Golden Retriever pup that should not have been there (too young to have had it's shots), a Chinese Crested, some Chihuahua's, Shetland Sheep dogs, Boxers, Dachshunds, Border Collies, Papillons (he REALLY liked them) and more. He also was around a stroller, wheel chair, children racing around, and LOTS of people of all ages. 

AFTER all of this we ducked the rope barrier and took him to the playground. He played on the jungle gym going up and down the slides and anything else he could climb on or slide down. He LOVED it. He also got to play on the "teeter". While NOTHING phases him I am not sure he would still rank high as an agility prospect. Nothing made him happier all day than SLAMMING the teeter down. His little eyes lit up as it started to tip and he bounced for the end to slam it.







We had a BLAST and is still ready for more! I think I have some postable pictures for later but I am seriously considering taking a ringer back to go for the "most obedient dog contest."


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, it looks like your work with Jethro has paid off. You can send him to me now. Heading to the mailbox now.........just as soon as I have the home teeter totter installed.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Soon enough he will be learning to ignore other dogs as working will become more important but I want to ensure he has solid social skills en grained. Actually he started some of that today too as he was greeting/playing with other dogs I would call him back to me. He did pretty well with that too, especially for trying it the first time with other dogs than my Paq.







I forgot to include that with all of his other Brags.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Man I have these really cool pictures of him on the slides and teeter and my card reader just burned up. I can't get my pics off my camera.












































Did I mention the pictures are wickedly cute INCLUDING him pouncing on the end of the teeter??????????


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I wanna see the pics.







Bad card reader!!

Sounds like Jethro did splendidly, though. I still think we need him to spend a lot more time with Ris to show her how to be unflappable.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Way to go boy!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I forgot!! They had nail trimming there and I figured it would be good for him to have strangers handle/restrain and trim his nails. They did a GREAT job with him and he sat there kissing their faces and was VERY good for that too!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome. How I missed this I have no idea. Jaxson got to meet a golden and 2 bulldogs at the vets office. He was ok with the golden, but you know how bulldogs breathe, well snort, never really breathe. He'd sit, lay down and stare, bark, sit again. You could tell he couldn't figure out that they were dogs, lol.


----------

